# [Wet Thumb Forum]-From Diana Walstad



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you for your offer to help. The personal touch is much
appreciated! I have tried to post on your website but have been unable to.
I'm sending a picture of my 33 gal that I currently use to raise
Rainbowfish. The ones in the photo are those that I've raised from eggs (M.
trifasciata and M. boesmani). This is a rearing tank where I keep all the
plants in pots, so that the fish are easy to catch. Tank is based on
principles outlined in my book, except that it does not have a soil
substrate- only a very thin layer of gravel and mulm. There is no filter.
Instead of a filter, it has a Mini-jet pump with a homemade return hose to
circulate water. I haven't changed water in this tank for several months.
Plants grow quite well from the heavy fishfood input, hard water (GH =17),
and the two 40 watt fluorescent lights overhead. The fish are doing
extraordinarily well.
The second photo is of my 20 gal breeding tank with a pair of Neon
Rainbowfish that I'm currently raising babies from. This tank operates same
way as the 33 gal. This tank, which gets no window light, does well with
one 55 watt compact fluorescent.
In terms of water conservation and ease of tank maintenance, I hope that
my methods are given serious consideration by hobbyists.
If you can use these photos in one of your forums, that would be fine.
I can also send article and/or photos of my two display tanks, but I thought
we could start with these.
Thanks again for contacting me. I like your forum better than APD!

Sincerely,
Diana Walstad

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you for your offer to help. The personal touch is much
appreciated! I have tried to post on your website but have been unable to.
I'm sending a picture of my 33 gal that I currently use to raise
Rainbowfish. The ones in the photo are those that I've raised from eggs (M.
trifasciata and M. boesmani). This is a rearing tank where I keep all the
plants in pots, so that the fish are easy to catch. Tank is based on
principles outlined in my book, except that it does not have a soil
substrate- only a very thin layer of gravel and mulm. There is no filter.
Instead of a filter, it has a Mini-jet pump with a homemade return hose to
circulate water. I haven't changed water in this tank for several months.
Plants grow quite well from the heavy fishfood input, hard water (GH =17),
and the two 40 watt fluorescent lights overhead. The fish are doing
extraordinarily well.
The second photo is of my 20 gal breeding tank with a pair of Neon
Rainbowfish that I'm currently raising babies from. This tank operates same
way as the 33 gal. This tank, which gets no window light, does well with
one 55 watt compact fluorescent.
In terms of water conservation and ease of tank maintenance, I hope that
my methods are given serious consideration by hobbyists.
If you can use these photos in one of your forums, that would be fine.
I can also send article and/or photos of my two display tanks, but I thought
we could start with these.
Thanks again for contacting me. I like your forum better than APD!

Sincerely,
Diana Walstad

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I would love to see pictures of her show tanks...Neat Idea, I just dont think I have the guts to try her appoarch

brb


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

Interesting that Diana's lighting approaches 3wpg. A bit more than I would have expected.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

her methods DO work, I've tinkered in soil substrates for the better part of eight years. You just have to understand the limits and processes that are going on in such a setup. This is what makes her book worth the read.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I have her book and found it full of very useful information although she does stay way from CO2 injection and instead pushes emergent growth. It's a good read though technical.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Robert, if it's possible I would really like to see her show tanks with specs!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

To Skylsdale and BBarkley,

There are pictures of 4 of my tanks interspersed throughout the book's website.

http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388.htm

These are mainly from the era when I was raising and breeding African cichlids.

This weekend I'll see if I can't get some decent digital photos of the two "display" tanks and post specs for them.

Diana

Diana Walstad


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Diana,

It's really good to see you here and I'm glad to hear your Power Compact lighting is working out. Those Rainbows look great!

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's awesome that you're here..just a question, what do you think about using humus in the substrate?


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Diana/anyone, 

What is that plant in the second pic, the one center left?

And, nice tanks Diana! There is something to be said for the beauty of natural tanks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It looks like Hygrophila difformis "Water Wisteria".

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Phil...now I'm confused. I have what I thought was Hygrophila Difformis, and it is nothing like that, so now I don't know what that other plant is. I was told it is Hygrophila Difformis from the person I got it from, and the one in that pix I was given from our last plant club meeting.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That stuff is almost as polymorphic as crypts. The leaves often have different shapes in different environments..which is why it's called "_difformis_".

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------

